# Am I Deluded are is this Casella Fella a Quality Composer?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

So far I have listened to Symphony 1 and 2. I was deeply pleased with both symphonies.

Symphony No.1: 




Symphony No.2:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

He's good. Part of the 80s generation that included Respighi. Casella has some nice piano music, including works for children (which might be how many budding pianists know him).


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes. He was recommended by a friend who as bowled over by the Second Symphony and whose tastes I have always found very reliable .


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm curious as to why you felt you could possibly be deluded. Isn't being "deeply impressed" by two of Casella's symphonies enough by itself to assure you?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Andolink said:


> I'm curious as to why you felt you could possibly be deluded. Isn't being "deeply impressed" by two of Casella's symphonies enough by itself to assure you?


Perhaps because Casella is relatively unknown on the international scene, it would be natural for someone who enjoys his music to wonder why it hasn't, or hasn't yet, caught on in a big way?

Anyway, I listened to the first movement of the second symphony and thought Casella sounded like a skilled orchestrator with a good dramatic sense and a thorough command of the harmonic language of circa 1870. And the melodies have a definite character and shape. But from the beginning I found myself distracted by thoughts like: "Where have I heard that phrase before? Oh yeah, that quick descending figure is from the slow movement of Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony. But the first part is really familiar too, although the end should be different. Wait, that's very like something from Tchaikovsky! The opening theme of the Little Russian Symphony! Of course, Tchaikovsky got it from Russian folk song; Casella is Italian. Huh." If you listen to the first minute each of those movements by Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky, you will hear what I mean. Of course, you might not find it distracting or problematic.

The harmonic sequences using diminished seventh chords were quite a bit old fashioned in 1906. They were current in 1850. Mahler's Fifth was out by 1906 and Rachmaninoff's Second was composed in the next year. So, for me, it comes down to sounding a little too familiar and behind the times for when it was composed.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Andolink said:


> I'm curious as to why you felt you could possibly be deluded. Isn't being "deeply impressed" by two of Casella's symphonies enough by itself to assure you?


I'm not asking the question literally. I posted this thread to get people to listen to him (_I already know he's a quality composer_). I don't need conformation from anyone. One of my friends doesn't like him; this is his loss. Casellas is one of the most obscure quality composers I have ever come across.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

You are Deluded.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I listened to his second symphony last evening, the first I have heard by him. It was the Naxos recording and I felt that it was very well done but a bit underwhelming and it reminded me of a movie score (albeit 30 years too early!) where I didn't know the story behind it. I then found the Noseda/BBC Phil. recording on Spotify and listened to part of that and it came across as somewhat more interesting and seemed to hang together a bit better. I will listen more before giving any further opinions.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

His Paganiniana is the only work of his with which I'm familiar – a pleasant little diversion. Wasn't aware that he wrote anything else of significance, so I'll have to check it out.


----------

